

The last few G+ features I would like to see - samlev
https://plus.google.com/u/0/115948050407884269063/posts/BCHsgy7huHt

======
ramanujan
For the business market, the most important Google+ feature for Apps has to be
the ability to limit Google+ sharing to within your domain. The weird thing is
that they allow this for Google Docs for Apps, so it must be some sort of
oversight that they haven't done this yet (or must be more complicated than it
appears).

Once they do this, Google+ for Apps will really finally launch. It will be an
extremely strong competitor to Salesforce.com Chatter, Yammer, Asana, and
things of that nature, especially if they nail the API.

Among other things:

1) You can do very interesting things with email analytics in terms of
discerning the real social network within a business. Gmail's auto-complete
already uses a lot of these features to determine which address to show you on
each keystroke. They incorporate time into the autocomplete ranking algorithm,
as someone you've recently been emailing a lot will always bubble up. Email
frequency would be an incredibly strong signal for ranking within a Google+
Apps News Feed.

2) If they nail the API, there's a ton of integration that can be done. Lots
of business apps will be built around the Google+ for Apps API. Some basic
ideas:

a) Index Gmail and Google Docs to build an internal "person search". That is,
type in a keyword like "foo" and you'll find the rank-ordered list of people
within your organization that are an expert on foo, whether it be an function
name, a client, a project, etc.

b) Seriously buff up Gmail group chat to get a Campfire competitor, with much
more persistent group chat history, and far easier collaboration on docs,
spreadsheets, etc.

Done right, Google+ for Apps would actually be the final assault on
Microsoft's kingdom rather than Facebook's. It would allow new kinds of
features that Office would struggle to match.

------
parfe
Events and calendaring integration!

Id be sending g+ invites for upcoming events and as a side effect reminding
people about their g+ accounts.

Instead i have to use facebook.

------
mike-cardwell
I'd like to see them develop public key encryption browser extensions and to
integrate them into Google+, so people can post items that only the intended
recipients can read.

Then I will be able to swear as much as I like, and upload all of the nude
pictures I want, without Google even knowing.

------
xelfer
Event invites with Google calendar integration is one feature I'd love to see.
Hopefully it isn't too far off. In fact my circles appear in the "add guests"
search section of my Google calendar event creation. Selecting them does
nothing yet though.

------
cloudwalking
#2, can you not share with the circle and with [Public]?

~~~
thristian
I'm guessing the use-case here is "I have a particularly nerdy observation I'd
like to post; I want my nerdy friends to see it, and I'm happy to have random
nerds (from Reddit, HN, etc.) wander by and comment on it, but I don't want to
bother my family/colleagues/non-nerdy friends with it". Does sharing a post
with a circle and "Public" accomplish that, or is it identical with making a
purely Public post?

~~~
ComputerGuru
The latter, unfortunately. I've been in that boat so often on both G+ and
Facebook.

~~~
sssparkkk
And I'm sure you're not the only one. I want to be able to post technical
(public!) stuff, but keep it from showing up in my 'family' circle. Why that's
still not possible is beyond me.

Although not correct, posting to both my 'public' and 'techies' circles would
be one way of addressing this issue. But alas, according to you this doesn't
actually work that way.

------
Jach
Still waiting for Venn Diagram Circles i.e. set theory transformations to do
something like "show only to people in both my school circle and my friend
circle".

Hell, just make a decent developer API already. The existing read-only one is
embarrassing. Third parties will take care of the rest.

------
johnyzee
I just don't want the "What's hot on Google+" section at the top center of my
screen. It is usually some stale Youtube meme that is neither hot nor
informative, but takes a few seconds to skip because it looks like any other
post in my stream.

------
jeffool
I absolutely agree with #2. A "passive public" that would "make a public post
that only appears in additionally selected circles, and on your profile."

Sure, it's a "power user" feature, but don't those drive social sites?

------
kissickas
I'm still waiting for better comments, less like facebook and more like
Google's own YouTube (or ideally like reddit and HN). The fact that you can +1
something but not have it rise to the top makes no sense at all to me.

~~~
jeffool
While I get what you're saying, without threading people (in my circles, at
least) tend to post in a conversationally progressing manner. Without
threading it wouldn't look like a conversation at all, it would be, well, what
you said. YouTube comments. Do you really want that?

------
aestetix_
How about removing the "real names" policy? :)

------
Harkins
RSS/Atom feeds. There's a few folks I'd like to read updates from, but right
now G+ is too 1998 for that.

~~~
zalew
replacing open subscription channels with in-site ones is more like too 2011
for that.

------
zalew
#3 'lock this post'

~~~
samlev
Well that's nice to know. Functionally, it seems to be what I had in mind, if
not exactly how I'd thought of it.

